# urine infection now affected my kidneys 39 weeks pregnant!



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi there

I went to hospital at 6am this morning in severe pain because i cant wee and the pain was really bad  they told me i have a kidney infection as a result of a urine infection i am besides myself with worry. 
I have been given Antibiotics (CEFRADINE)  and i have been told if it don't clear i need to return in 2 days but I'm so worried about how this will affect my baby. I'm scared the tablets they have given will upset baby and I'm scared what will happen to baby as a result of the pain I'm suffering in my back due to my kidneys.   All i can think about is having my baby in my arms so i know he/she is safe and all the time its in my tum i feel anxious and scared, could they have not induced me due to this??

Please can u reassure me that my baby will not be affected by my kidney infection or by the tablets I'm so worried  I am still in pain although i have only taken 3 tablets so far but i just wanna be OK again.

Thanks Ur advice would be great.
shye xxxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

They won't give you any tablets that are going to put your baby in any danger.  Cefradine are commonly used in pregnancy, and it should make you feel better after around 48 hours of them being in your system.  Try to relax and concentrate on resting and feeling better, take some paracetamol or co codamol to ease the pain (no more than 8 tablets in 24 hours).

Hope you feel better soon,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

